# White-tailed Ptarmigan



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok so I have a new obsession starting. I have hunted grouse in the mountains around strawberry and pheasants in various locations around the state as well as the occasional quail. But I just found out that there are Ptarmigan in some of our mountains! I realize that the few that chase these bird may be closed mouth because there are so few of them BUT I am looking for any info you guys can share with me. Have at it guys, I'm all ears.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

start walkin'


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

I hunted the N. slope of the Uintahs this year- enter on the Whitney Reservoir road. It's a HUGE area, so I doubt you'll step on any toes. Stay above treeline. There are birds in there; they make a very distinctive call.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info so far. Also what time of the year?


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Season starts late August. Hike, hike, hike. Also plan ahead. Me and a buddy are already planning our opening weekend hunt. 

Hope you have a dog also, and one that can hike in 8 or 10 miles and then hunt the next day. I would not go after them alone as it is pretty remote country. 

If you like the sound of a hard to get, rare, and isolated bird you should check out the snow **** in the Ruby mountians near Elko.....Now that is a challange.


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

Here, try out this link: http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/pta ... ta_wt.html

You have all the info you need at your fingertips, just look for it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking forward to a trip with TW this fall.... should be a great time with hopefully lots of great pictures to bring back with me.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't forget a camera. The sort of places ptarmigan inhabit are breathtaking.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the good info guys! This is a great forum. Keep up the good work.


----------

